# تقنية rfid



## دشوار مستو (24 نوفمبر 2010)

تقنية RFID : التعريف بالتردد اللاسلكي Radio Frequency Identification أو ما يعرف اختصارا باسم RFID هو مصطلح عام للتقنيات التي تستخدم الموجات اللاسلكية للتعرف الأوتوماتيكي على الكيانات والأوعية الفردية.وتوجد عدة طرق لتعريف الكيانات باستخدامRFID ولكن الأكثر شيوعا هو تخزين رقم متسلسل يعرف المنتج،بالإضافة أحيانا إلى معلومات أخرى تسجل على شريحة أو رقاقة دقيقة ملحقة بهوائي antenna

والتفاصيل بالرابط التالي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/uCoCHkjI/__RFID______.html


اعدت كحلقة بحث لمادة اتصالات رقمية , جامعة حلب للدكتور محمد نجيب صلاحو
للطالبان دشوار مستو - محمود محمود


----------



## م.احمد الطيب (25 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل الشكر والتقدير لجهودك*


----------

